

DRM in some PS3 games now requiring online connectivity - ajg1977
http://kotaku.com/5523238/capcom-apologizes-for-not-telling-users-of-final-fight-drm

======
juliusi
The walls are closing in, for sure. Vendors, not just game makers, now trying
to create a de-facto 'right' to monitor consumer's usage of their (and even
other) wares. They know that users blithely click through EULAs which _should_
spark outrage in the consumer. But nobody reads them, everyone accepts them --
and a de facto expectation to be monitored is established.

I've waited for years for Consumer revolts...I've learned, sadly though, they
don't happen.

Good for you (the submitter) for pointing this out, though.

